# University with IBS - Worried I won't fit in!



## Hatty (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,I'm 18. I had never had any health problems whatsoever until september 2010, when I moved out of my parents' home in Gloucestershire and into a flat with my boyfriend in Sheffield. I suddenly developed an infection and when I got out of hospital the diarrhea and pain just never went away. I was put on mebeverine by my doctor which I take religiously 3 times a day but I think the help it gives is very limited.I'm on a gap year now and will be starting university in September 2011. My partner is currently at uni so I know how much of a drinking culture there is. It seems that all he ever gets invited to are social events in pubs or clubs which all involve drinking. Every time I go clubbing I get ill and can't go out again for at least a week. I sometimes feel so ill that I have to cancel plans with my boyfriend, but he (mostly) understands. He finds it hard to meet up with friends as often as he'd like as it is...I'm worried if I cancel plans with my new friends at uni or don't want to go out drinking then I won't have friends. I don't want to become a recluse. I don't think many people would understand about how IBS affects me. People seem to think it is a 'mild' problem, but it can be far from it in terms of the symptoms it causes...Thanks for reading.


----------



## uk_123 (Aug 19, 2009)

heya hun, u will be just fine, as u get talking to people at uni u will probably find that other people av the condition or know of others friends or family that av it. im not going to lie n say uni will be easy, cos as u well know everything when u av IBS is a bit/ a lot of a struggle, but when u make some good and understanding mates (which u will if u be urself) then it will make everything that bit easier. i developed IBS in my last year of uni... bout 5/6 years ago... n now back at a different uni part time doing another course. keep pushing urself. zoe x


Hatty said:


> Hi,I'm 18. I had never had any health problems whatsoever until september 2010, when I moved out of my parents' home in Gloucestershire and into a flat with my boyfriend in Sheffield. I suddenly developed an infection and when I got out of hospital the diarrhea and pain just never went away. I was put on mebeverine by my doctor which I take religiously 3 times a day but I think the help it gives is very limited.I'm on a gap year now and will be starting university in September 2011. My partner is currently at uni so I know how much of a drinking culture there is. It seems that all he ever gets invited to are social events in pubs or clubs which all involve drinking. Every time I go clubbing I get ill and can't go out again for at least a week. I sometimes feel so ill that I have to cancel plans with my boyfriend, but he (mostly) understands. He finds it hard to meet up with friends as often as he'd like as it is...I'm worried if I cancel plans with my new friends at uni or don't want to go out drinking then I won't have friends. I don't want to become a recluse. I don't think many people would understand about how IBS affects me. People seem to think it is a 'mild' problem, but it can be far from it in terms of the symptoms it causes...Thanks for reading.


----------



## KAdams (Apr 25, 2011)

I can completely understand you're concern, I'm in the same situation and starting uni in September. I know it's going to be hard but this can't take over my life. I think we have to accept that our lives will be different to other people's in some ways, like not being able to go out as much, but that doesn't mean they can't be good too. Socialising will be more difficult but we'll just have to find other ways of doing it, like asking someone who is on your course to go out for a coffee or come round to yours so you feel comfortable and at home. Once a few close friends have been made I'm sure we'll settle in fine, it's just that we have a bit more to think about than other people in terms of daily concerns. We'll get there though


----------



## Madi M (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey! So I just finished my first year of University and I've been dealing with gastrointestinal issues since I was 8 when my appendix ruptured and damaged most of my intestinal tract. IBS does limit the drinking, or at least for me it has. I bloat up and look about 7 months pregnant when I drink more than a glass of wine. But honestly you can still go out to the club or party without drinking/drinking very much! You'll feel better and not have to worry about any pain making the night much more enjoyable! Most of my friends who I met in uni know about my condition so we try to go to restaurants that can accommodate my food restrictions and I won't drink much alcohol or any at all when we go out and party. If people take it as a "light problem" they have no idea what they are talking about. Let it go! Most people don't understand how painful it can get. Your good friends will understand, and accept that you may not be able to socialize the same way you do! Hope this was encouraging. I know its tough but its so easy to create a fun university life even with a healthy condition!


----------



## janie101 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi.I've just finished my second year at uni, and two years ago I was feeling the exact same way as you are now. However, I was lucky as I didn't get in to Halls of Residence and so lived with two other girls in a houseshare, and I managed to last a year without them finding out, and by the time it was second year I was confident enough to tell them a little bit about my IBS. I did still drink alcohol, but only because I am easily led; I think it's definitely possible to get away without drinking at university, but very difficult. When I went through phases where I felt strong enough to say no, I would tell people I was on sleeping tablets and couldn't drink. I know it's a white lie but it really worked! No one tried to make me drink when they thought I was on them. Or you could always take the honest route but I know it's sometimes embaressing.Also, I find that people on my course are extremely different to the people you end up going on nights out with (housemates, people from Halls etc). A lot of the people on my course are commuters from home and are just there to study. Try not to worry too much, you will definitely make friends, just try not to get in with the alcohol obsessed crowd like I did!


----------

